# Win 7 Pro: Unable to share drives: error 0x00000154



## videobruce (Dec 8, 2013)

Windows 7 Pro sp1 x64 using the hidden admin account (super admin)

When I try to enable sharing of partitions (drives. not folders) I get this error. I tried it on different drive letters, but the same thing. I searched for this using the error message but no meaningful results came up.

I'm using the "Workgroup" setting, not Homegroup. 

What services and/or components would be involved? I believe something is missing, though the list in "Service's" is what normally is running.

What does the "154" refer to


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2013)

The only thing I find googling it is you posting about it elsewhere.


When do you get the error messege? When clicking OK? What does the error messege say exactly? Can you find the error in the event viewer?


----------



## videobruce (Dec 8, 2013)

Actually I found reference to it in the old RT7 Lite forum which is no more.

Here is a combined screen shot of the three dialog boxes with the error message. I noticed the "Add" box is grayed out. Is this a problem?


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 8, 2013)

yet you can share folders just fine? strange... i've been sharing drives/partitions for years on 98, 2k, xp, vista, 7


----------



## videobruce (Dec 8, 2013)

I *can't* share folders. The error message is after I hit Ok in the Advanced Sharing box. You aren't referring to accessing folders within the same PC are you?
My other PC running W7 has no issue. I am assuming that are service or function is either missing or disabled. Question is, what services, processes and/or functions control this?

Looking at the Properties box, should the "Share" radio button be grayed out?

BTW, there were no entries in Event Viewer.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 9, 2013)

Start>run>services.msc>scroll down to the "server" service

Tell me if its enabled. If its not.. Start it. Set to startup if not also.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 9, 2013)

Also look for "Network Location Awareness"

Also is "file and printer sharing" installed on the network adapter?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Go into Services.msc and make sure Base Filtering Engine and Windows Firewall service are there.

Some malware will delete these services and cause issues with network sharing.


----------



## videobruce (Dec 9, 2013)

Server, Network Location Awareness and base Filtering Engine are all installed and enabled.

Windows Firewall was not installed (by design) since I don't use it.  This appears to be the problem. What that has to do with sharing is beyond me. I also since came across a thread in RT7 Lites forum (which is now dead, but apparently accessible through Gogle's cache) with similar information.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, you have to have the Windows Firewall service installed for network shares to work, a lot of other Window's services rely on it being there.  You can have it disabled, but it has to be installed.  It is a very bad idea to remove any Windows service.


----------



## videobruce (Dec 9, 2013)

That was one of the first services that caused any real issue that weren't installed.


----------

